# New Breeder w/1st Successful Spawn



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

First I just want to say that I am breeding purely for the joy of accomplishing something because I can. I am not breeding for show. But I would like to know the technical terms for the colors of my male and female bettas. I bred a veiltail and a crowntail (love the combtails) fist time ever. Ive had my male for a while he is about a year and my female 5-6 months old and bought her a month ago. Conditioned for two weeks and put them together for two days and on Sept 1 I had eggs in the nest and gave my girl her own bowl.

For my spawning tank I used a five gallon bowed tank with a TopFin in tank sponge filter and a heater set at 28C and and Oak Leaf Betta Spa I brewed myself (no IAL in Oregon). Introduced the two for two days and released early morning Sept 1st and spawn ended at 1pm.

Please leave any helpful comments or hints ( and please tell me the colors on my fish!) And if your interested in the Oak Leaf spa recipe I may make a post about the recipe! Ill try to answer questions I did an extensive amount of research on bettas and breeding and have kept the breed successfully for about 3 years never loosing a fish except to old age!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Your boy is a blue-red veiltail. He's a handsome mutt, but nothing particularly special about him.

Your female looks like a pink/red Crowntail, judging by how her rays extend beyond the membranes of her fins. If she's a crowntail, some of her offspring may be crowntails, which are a little more valuable than veiltails.

Good luck on the spawn.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wishing the best of luck! I love watching spawn logs, and maybe one day....one day I will breed..


----------



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok so I was mistaken in my timing. The spawn (eggs fertilized) was Sept 2nd not the 1st. So I see lots of fry outside the nest and some still under there but im just wonder since its been about 3 days do I take him out now? He doesnt hang aro u nd the nest much and brongs the fry that are swimming back to the nest.


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

Yep time to take him out. I would put his tank next to the babies so he can see them if at all possible. It will help to reduce stress on him.


----------



## Warbler (Feb 15, 2014)

Congratulations on your spawn, always nice to see a betta breeder in Oregon! I would love to know the recipe; all of my driftwood has finished leeching and there are tons of oak trees around my neighbourhood!


----------



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

Check out this picture of my babies! Found this fry and got this great pic on my phone!


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

best of luck. i would recommend two shrimp hatcheries running with 12 hours between the 1st and 2nd. you want to have a steady supply of bbs for the kids. most deaths are starvation related.


----------



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

Ok so we have made it to week 3 with my babies. I have seen no dead fry (bc if they died u would see them at the bottom of thr tank, right?) And they lived off Hikari First bites and bbs. Just wonder if I change food now? Can I use frozen daphnia and bbs now? What about crushed pellets? I would like to change up their diet (and I do use egg yolk on occasion too) and any suggestions or even how you feed on week 3 would be much appreciated!


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Continue feeding them the BBS, as they love that stuff. Daphnia might be okay, provided you have the smaller species of Daphnia for them.

I'd hold off on feeding them crushed up regular pellets for now, just because they still need their nutrient rich food since they've still got a LOT of growing to do... and adult food tends not to be as rich in the nutrients they need to grow at this stage.


----------



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

Is it ok if the bbs and daphnia are frozen? I have about another week and a halfs worth of live bbs but after thats gone id like to move to frozen if it an option?


----------



## amphirion (Jan 15, 2014)

Grindal worms are awesome


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

I don't see any problem with the frozen BBS, but they might not eat it immediately. After about a week or so, I'd drop in some frozen BBS in with the live, just so the fry are introduced to both, so they can associate the frozen with the live, and try and eat it and get used to it.


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Once they get big enough, it's going to be pretty important to get them slowly introduced to and accepting all kinds of food. There's no telling what their future owners will feed them, so the need to be ready to eat.

There's no hard and fast rule about when you can feed them frozen food, or golden pearls, or pellets or even flakes (yes it is important that they understand flakes are food). The big question is just, "Will they eat this?" And the answer needs to be yes.


----------



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

Today my babies are a month and two days old! I have eight that lived (one survived even though he somehow ended up in dads bowl and lost his tail!). They eat frozen brine, baby brine , hikari bites, egg yolk and dried crushed daphnia and mysis! Out of about 20 fertilized eggs i think 8 is a good job for a first timer. Here they are!


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

Congrats, and good luck


----------



## SallyAnn (Sep 4, 2014)

And now we have 3 fish that are definitely survivors. Look at this beautiful boy!


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

That is a very handsome fish indeed. c:


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow he actually looks like a mix between the mom and dad!


----------

